# Building ports including NPM modules



## spag (Feb 14, 2016)

I am trying to build a port including npm modules using a manual:
https://people.freebsd.org/~olivierd/porters-handbook/using-nodejs.html

I am getting this message:

```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1433: Cannot open /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/node.mk
```

did a check but there is no /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/node.mk file.

Is manual missing something or I am?
Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2016)

It doesn't exist and as far as I can see it never did. It looks like somebody's personal playground. 

Chapter 15: Using USES Macros


----------

